# Chain tensioner vs chain guide for rohloff



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

I am building a new nomad in january and will go speedhub. 
BUT:
I want to go without the rear tensioner, just mount sth to the ISCG tabs.
The chain growth on the Nomad2 is around 20mm so not much to take care of.
I know it will cost issues with wheel removal and this is what I want to find out if anyone had dealt with?
I can always use the sram connector on the chain (as I always have) and - presto! - I can remove wheels without issues, right?
I haven't seen any full suspension rigs using rohloff without rear tensioner but it seems it is possible.
Plus - are there any chain guides plus bashring that are designed to work on the outer 36t ring and not the middle?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Hmm ... I think I understand your plan. I haven't seen that set up before. It seems like it should work. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been running the tensioner on a DW-Link bike and haven't ever had any trouble but I'd like a cleaner install if it's feasible. I don't have anything productive to offer but encourage you to post pics when you're done. I'd like to see the implementation.

With regard to bashring, I'm not familiar with anything that fits outside the big ring "out of the box". I set mine up with an aluminum RaceFace bash, using 3.5mm spacers between the 36T ring and bashguard. I used longer reach (11mm, if I remember correctly) chainring bolts/nuts. I had to file a relief into the bashguard to clear the back side of the driveside crank but it wasn't difficult.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

how do you plan to maintain the chain tension? There's some part of a word missing that obscures what you're doing at the ISCG tabs.



> I want to go without the rear tensioner, just mount sth to the ISCG tabs


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> how do you plan to maintain the chain tension? There's some part of a word missing that obscures what you're doing at the ISCG tabs.


good point I forgot to mention I will need to use one of the pulleys as a tensioner and as I don't know of any off the shelf I need to design my own it seems. I was hoping someone went thru this and has some observations.
At this point this is how I see it:
- both top and bottom guides will use deraileur-type pulleys as without rear cassette there is no need to use loud and heavy stock pulleys from a chainguard
- top guide will be fixed as the torque generated on pedals keep the chain stretched
-bottom guide will be an arm with spring to take the extra 20mm of chain and keep it stretched
-I want some kind of protection but would prefer to use the ISCG assembly over the chainring bolts as mounting so i will use the some stock part from MRP mini or simmilar.
-the body will be CNCed from aluminium alloy as there is no real torque there.
the main issue I see now is finding appropriate (light but strong) spring to do the job.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

This is very simmilar to what I am planning:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28890
mine will have to be 'outer 36t chainring specific' , feature a spring and a bushing on the arm and will incorporate sth like this on the same body:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31508


----------



## rmi63 (Feb 22, 2004)

what about something like this?
http://www.roox.at/roox/Components_web_2006/product_page_chaindevices_2006.htm

Scroll down to the Roller Coaster IS. Never used it though.


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

rmi63 said:


> what about something like this?
> http://www.roox.at/roox/Components_web_2006/product_page_chaindevices_2006.htm
> 
> Scroll down to the Roller Coaster IS. Never used it though.


I totaly forgot about these when searching for sth stock. 
Does anyone have any experience with these? There is a spring there but could it be used as a tensioner??


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

krolik said:


> This is very simmilar to what I am planning:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28890
> mine will have to be 'outer 36t chainring specific' , feature a spring and a bushing on the arm and will incorporate sth like this on the same body:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31508


Now that I think of it, I think I've seen some single speed bikes with various chain tensioners at the bottom bracket. There may be someone who's already tried this setup with a FS SS. You might want to do some searching on the SS forum.


----------



## rmi63 (Feb 22, 2004)

search this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441191


----------



## krolik (Jun 9, 2006)

rmi63 said:


> search this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=441191


Oh man.... This is EXACTLY the info I wanted...
I owe you one. I still need to make a custom piece to accomodate the taco bottom shield and top pulley but this solves the hardest bit. Or I can modify the IS version to add the taco.
MANY thanks for that info.


----------

